

A Renegade Trawler, Hunted for 10,000 Miles by Vigilantes - elemeno
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/28/world/a-renegade-trawler-hunted-for-10000-miles-by-vigilantes.html

======
dankohn1
This is an amazing article, that is crying out for a big budget feature film.
I wonder whether authorizing the work of efforts like this would justify
bringing back Letters of Marque:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letter_of_marque](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letter_of_marque)

